# Oakhurst House, Ambergate Derbyshire, March 2011



## Dystopia (Mar 20, 2011)

Visited with Evil Noodle, Ceejam and Judderman. Was exceptionally wrecked and potentially deadly but there were interesting things to see. 

This was once a toilet. 
























































To see the rest, go HERE.


----------



## King Al (Mar 21, 2011)

Looks like it was a really nice house once, like the oven


----------



## klempner69 (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice one Dystopia..the tower looks good.


----------



## Senga (May 16, 2011)

Love picture #9!

Unfortunately, I get:



> Forbidden
> 
> You don't have permission to access /albums/r92/Dystopian_Wanderer/Oakhurst House Ambergate Derbyshire 2011/ on this server.



when trying to use your link.


----------



## Snips86x (May 16, 2011)

WOW! These images are great. That old range in the kitchen is amazing!


----------



## waley_bean (May 20, 2011)

Cool pics.


----------



## Em_Ux (May 20, 2011)

Looks a good explore!


----------



## ceejam (May 21, 2011)

Nice pics girly, glad you enjoyed it, wish I could say the same bout me and judders, who were accused of sulking...
All we did was stand outside after both falling out of the window


----------



## TK421 (May 23, 2011)

Nice one missus, I have been here its a great mooch, I have to take my hat off to you, I didn't enter the building, being the founding member of "chickens anonymous" and didn't fancy it falling in on me!


----------

